# Michigan Slot car Swap meet.



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Last year someone posted about a swap meet in Michigan. When and where if there will it be this year? I would like to try and make it to this meet also. Last year it was on my birthday and had to work. The post was posted only a few days before the show. I know its at T.S.S Hobbies from looking at past posts. Any info will help.


----------

